# Angioplasty vs. Atherectomy



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have a case that is giving me trouble.  A patient had a angioplasty of the proximal SFA, with suboptimal results.  The physician then performed a atherectomy on that lesion.  After that, the physician did an atherectomy on a distal SFA lesion, with suboptimal results.  An angioplasty was then performed on the distal lesion.
Dr. Z states that if an angioplasty was performed, with suboptimal results, and an atherectomy is performed, you bill for the atherectomy.  But what do when it is done in reverse?

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC, R.T.(CV)


----------



## jillmtom (Mar 29, 2010)

This question was asked at a seminar I attended in Feb 2010 with Dr. Z.  He gave the same answer of "don't bill the PTA whether the PTA was performed before or after the atherectomy in the same vessel".

I hope that helps.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 29, 2010)

jillmtom said:


> This question was asked at a seminar I attended in Feb 2010 with Dr. Z.  He gave the same answer of "don't bill the PTA whether the PTA was performed before or after the atherectomy in the same vessel".
> 
> I hope that helps.



Thank you very much Jill.  That information really helps me on this case.

Hope you had a good day today, and have a great one tomorrow,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC, R.T.(CV)


----------



## cassan1@roadrunner.com (Apr 23, 2010)

Jill,

I found your answer helpful but he state why the two could not be billed?

Sandra Goodkowsky
EMMC


----------

